# Shrimp swimming in circles fast



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello everyone! 

I have noticed a weird shrimp behavior that I’d like to ask if it is normal or not.

I have a small Walstad bowl (approx. 1 gal or 4 litres) that until a few days ago was home to a nerite snail and a fully-grown female RCS. On Friday I introduced 4 more small shrimp (hopefully males), of which one died the next evening (liquid test: ph=7,6-8, kg=8, gh=14 drip acclimated before introduction). That same evening (Saturday) two of the new shrimp were swimming fast in circles, along the perimeter of the bowl. The other new shrimp was static in the center, hard to find too due to the plants. The adult female was just acting casually. 

Next morning (Sunday), everything ok. Today they have all been swimming in circles (the adult female too). And swimming fast! I hope it is just flirting, because I saw she molted, but I had the impression that females tend to hide after molting. 

Could it be stress due to a lot of light? Or something else? Is this behavior normal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

They do swim but for long periods of time. 

Do they swim like this when the lights are out? It could be stress. Give them some cover or hiding space.


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello mistergreen, thanks for your reply! 

Ok, I 've noticed shrimp swim before, but not for that long. They don't seem to be swimming like this when the lights have been out for a long time, so I guess you do have a point about the hiding place. 

I was initially thinking of making a coconut hemisphere but that does not fit neither in the bowl nor in the aquarium. So I'll probably go with the cylinder-type hideouts. I've seen videos of people using bamboo, pvc pipes, rubber grips for pens, hoses etc. Are there any materials I should stay clear of? I am probably inclined to the bamboo option, due to it being a natural material and hollow already...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If the swimming is no longer than a minute, it's fine. Consider it, they're happy to be in the bowl. All you plants are good enough hiding places.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Erratic swimming is generally a breeding response.


----------



## SudhirR (Apr 7, 2020)

I have observed that males move in fast moving patterns which is a breeding response. 

Pls check if there is fast swimming behaviour followed by an action like almost being stunned and they fall back to the substrate. This indicates osmotic shock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses!



mistergreen said:


> If the swimming is no longer than a minute, it's fine. Consider it, they're happy to be in the bowl. All you plants are good enough hiding places.


Don't remember if it was longer than a minute continiously, but it was long. Today and yesterday I have not noticed this behaviour. Hope they are happy! But I'll be making some bamboo hides ASAP both for the bowl and the main tank.



jrIL said:


> Erratic swimming is generally a breeding response.


Hope it is! I have waited months for my larger tank to host RCS breeding, but to no avail... If the bowl is so successful in a matter of weeks, then I guess I'll be blaming the Amano's for bullying. I know they are real food bullies 



SudhirR said:


> I have observed that males move in fast moving patterns which is a breeding response.
> 
> Pls check if there is fast swimming behaviour followed by an action like almost being stunned and they fall back to the substrate. This indicates osmotic shock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid of something like this, so I drip acclimated when I first put them in. There was no such stunning action, but I'll definitely keep this in mind!

Assuming they are happy, they looked like children that have just got their new bike and ride it around the garden again and again. Assuming they were scared, they looked like they had nowhere to hide, so I turned off the light and covered the bowl with a black shirt until the next morning.

The behavior has receded, and the female still has her saddle on her back. I'll keep watching, feeding and watching 

Thanks again everyone, I'll post updates when something significant happens!


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

And for the record the erratic swimming breeding behavior can go on for hours, not just a minute.


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

you are making my day! from your input it seems the males are of breeding age, so I hope all goes well and it is a matter of waiting!


----------

